

Stay-at-home mom uses coupons/rebates to consistently get ~75% off groceries - mcantor
http://couponsavingssahm.blogspot.com/

======
pontifier
I see enough razors to shave a small army, and enough food to feed a large ant
farm.

------
joubert
Why would you need that much scotch tape? Scrap booking?

